# Anyone have some experience with a Honda 350X?



## caleath (Feb 5, 2011)

A friend has one for sale. It needs some work but she should be fast.


----------



## caleath (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep its the 3 wheeler. I can get it cheap so I am planning on getting it. I dont plan on keeping it for long. I want to fix the stuff thats wrong with it and sell it to help get a 4 wheeler.


----------



## caleath (Feb 7, 2011)

I have never had a dirt bike or 4 wheeler. I am a little cautious about this. So how well do they operate at lower speeds? I really need something for hunting. I might buy this, fix it up and sell it for some cash for a 4 wheeler.


----------

